# Thor Hurricane



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking at a 1996 Thor Hurricane , has anyone owned one of these models or any advice on these ?......thanks qe2


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi qe2. I have a friend who owns one and he is very happy with his. He had intended to sell it and buy another but decided to keep it. That must say something. Thor have been bought by another company. But all the appliances fitted are the same more or less as all the other US Rv's. :wink:


----------



## ladybird666 (Nov 23, 2006)

we are full timing in t.h year 2000.we very pleased so no complants


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Mark!! Does this mean you will be an RVer again? :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome back Mark! :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Awwww C'mon guys, look at the date of the original post......don't think we'll be getting him back just yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Awwww C'mon guys, look at the date of the original post......don't think we'll be getting him back just yet :lol: :lol:


Sometimes I think I shouldn't read posts in the morning!! :lol:

Sharon


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Told ya on this site you always get a quick response :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww C'mon guys, look at the date of the original post......don't think we'll be getting him back just yet :lol: :lol:
> ...


I thought you saw that and your post was in jest, thats why I joined in too! :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

cause you did shane :wink: 

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: :lol: , what are you suggesting Ian. 

Did your little RV cope with that big gas bottle mate


stew


----------

